# FMA Empty Hand Spar



## stonewall1350 (Dec 16, 2016)

Just wondering if any of you train with empty hands and spar? I'm assuming that it is a part of most programs. I'm just curious if it ends looking/feeling like boxing. I watched a video the other day of some guys doing FMA empty hand spar with MMA gloves. I was impressed.

How much stock do you put into sparring? I just like to know how other arts feel about moving to that level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blindside (Dec 16, 2016)

I put a lot of stock into sparring, but most of my empty hand isn't really FMA, it is a kenpo/muay thai/JKD/kali hybrid thing.  It comes out looking like dirty kickboxing with some grappling thrown in, it really doesn't look like all the "panantukan" demo videos.  

Most of my class are ex judo guys for one reason or another and for them it winds up looking like "dirty judo" just because their mix is different.


----------

